# PPW / Pruvan / etc. Issues & Problems



## PresPro (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I would like to know what kind of issues you are having with the standard lot of preservation sites/apps. The PPWs, the Pruvans, etc.

What do you hate about them?
What do you love?
WHAT ARE THEY MISSING?

Trying to decide what will be best for my money and WHY.

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

PresPro said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I would like to know what kind of issues you are having with the standard lot of preservation sites/apps. The PPWs, the Pruvans, etc.
> 
> ...


find work that you dont need a site or app or other hoops to jump through to submit your invoices, I have not problem attaching a photo or 6 to an invoice, but if I have to provide 400 in need to get paid for the home inspection


----------



## PresPro (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks charge back, I appreciate the input you've given.

Do you think that's possible with where the industry is going? I feel documentation is everything. With the number of photos and bids to be provided I feel a third party site will help me stay organized.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

PresPro said:


> Thanks charge back, I appreciate the input you've given.
> 
> Do you think that's possible with where the industry is going? I feel documentation is everything. With the number of photos and bids to be provided I feel a third party site will help me stay organized.


no I don't think it is possible right now in the pres industry, I was saying put the energy towards better customers, not cya documentation for bad ones


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would strongly advise against molding your company and it's practices to conform to the requirements of national preservation hucksters.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PresPro said:


> Thanks charge back, I appreciate the input you've given.
> 
> Do you think that's possible with where the industry is going? I feel documentation is everything. With the number of photos and bids to be provided I feel a third party site will help me stay organized.


The industry is not going the direction you describe. The nationals are. I turned in a $16,000.00 invoice yesterday with 11 pictures. An email with a zip file and an invoice.

We were contacted by a national for grass cut season this year. I guess I am out of touch I couldn't believe all the pics they expect for a grass cut. They called and asked why i hadn't taken their online training yet. I said because I don't need it. Give me a skills assessment I'm not taking a redundant training course. They said it's a requirement. I said Ok, I understand that but I'm not doing it. He replied I will need to talk to my boss.

I don't give a  how that conversation goes.

By the time you purchase and pay a monthly fee on software, pay for the background checks, the E&O and GL, pay a processor, purchase and maintain all of your equipment. How much are you making out of a $45.00 grass cut? Do you know your TRUE costs? Your fixed expenses?


----------



## PresPro (Mar 7, 2017)

I see... I guess I'm unaware of the different options giving work. I'm mostly aware of big nationals handling grass season, wints, etc. What are these businesses, that I assume are out of area from where the work is being done, willing to pay thousands for nothing more than a handful of pics? Not trying to be critical, just curious as I would need more if I were paying that much out. Just picking your brain here.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

PresPro said:


> I see... I guess I'm unaware of the different options giving work. I'm mostly aware of big nationals handling grass season, wints, etc. What are these businesses, that I assume are out of area from where the work is being done, willing to pay thousands for nothing more than a handful of pics? Not trying to be critical, just curious as I would need more if I were paying that much out. Just picking your brain here.


not to be rude, but those of us who have found good customers are not likely to share who they are or how to find them because we had to work find them and bust our a**es to keep them happy. I continue to do pres work for a few good customers, but I think knowing what I know now, if I were starting over I don't think I would put the effort into finding them. I think a better ROI would be focusing on local customers. 

The advice that you will get and wont be successful until you accept it is, do not set up your business to rely on nationals or regionals, you can profit from them when you can say no, but once you rely on them, you lose.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PresPro said:


> I see... I guess I'm unaware of the different options giving work. I'm mostly aware of big nationals handling grass season, wints, etc. What are these businesses, that I assume are out of area from where the work is being done, willing to pay thousands for nothing more than a handful of pics? Not trying to be critical, just curious as I would need more if I were paying that much out. Just picking your brain here.



If you are in an area where nationals have work you are in an area where there is direct work. 

How much do you pay aspen grove?

What does you processing cost?

How much is your insurance?

We had pricing sent to us from a direct client the other day that simply wouldn't work for us and I don't have the overhead most companies do. I know we can't do a grass cut for less than $65.00 and I know we can't make money on a trash out for less than $38.00 a cyd. Those are our fixed costs. That doesn't mean do every trash out for $38.00 that means try to get $65.00 a cyd but be willing to go down to 38.00 in a competitive situation.


----------



## gtustin (Feb 2, 2018)

*PPW or Pruvan*

Hello everybody

Just trying to get some advice on what is the better software application, and does anybody have advise over one or the other, Is pruvan or PPW and or East Point Systems the better app to use in the field, thanks


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PresPro said:


> Thanks charge back, I appreciate the input you've given.
> 
> Do you think that's possible with where the industry is going? I feel documentation is everything. With the number of photos and bids to be provided I feel a third party site will help me stay organized.


It's absolutely possible.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, with respect to all the good advice and valuable insight from the experienced gentlemen above, I like the PPW way better than Pruvan. Pros and cons of both...CONS:
the PPW mobile app does not allow a self timer to be used in the photo mode. If you are photo documenting your work into Before, During and After pics, and are alone on the job (GC and Wints, say), a self timing feature is mighty necessary.
The PPW does not automatically sync in real time. 
The PPW does not allow you to easily flag your photos (organizing them into Before, During and After), and turn the order in to office from the mobile app. You CAN do it but it is a pain.
Pros: The PPW is accessibly priced for the small business.
The PPW is easy to navigate. 
There are some excellent functions that help me track my money, as well as tracking my performance.
Cons of Pruvan: 
It is an expensive app. and they charge you more for each user in your company. So, i find it clumsy and quirky to navigate, not to mention frustrating. And I have encountered far more Pruvan glitches than PPW issues...more tomorrow when I am clear minded...sorry. Falling asleep on you!


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

My major issue with PPW is sitting on the side of the road, staring at my street sign, and not being able to get PPW to update my orders. I end up sitting there sometimes hitting refresh for 10 minutes while I wait for it to notice it's a new day with new orders.

WHY do we even need the stupid street sign photo anyways? This is the 21th century. They require geo tagged photos yet still want a street sign photo???


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> My major issue with PPW is sitting on the side of the road, staring at my street sign, and not being able to get PPW to update my orders. I end up sitting there sometimes hitting refresh for 10 minutes while I wait for it to notice it's a new day with new orders.
> 
> WHY do we even need the stupid street sign photo anyways? This is the 21th century. They require geo tagged photos yet still want a street sign photo???


For some reason the street sign photo was the straw for me. Not sure why it bothered me so much but that is what put me over the edge.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> For some reason the street sign photo was the straw for me. Not sure why it bothered me so much but that is what put me over the edge.


Ha! Me too. It was my final fight with MCS when they started requiring it. I was trying to take a drive by pic of a street sign and nearly took out a kid on a big wheel in the crossing. Made me sick. That's what made me realize what BS I was willfully participating in. And yes, they were also GPS required photos so no need for the street sign pic. I fired off a stout email voicing my safety concerns, but no one cared. Not surprising. In an email I was told I needed to park the truck and trailer at the nearest safe place and get out and walk to the street sign. I replied by telling them to stick it in a shady place. They were kind enough to give me a personal phone call to let me know I had been terminated. :kiss


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> For some reason the street sign photo was the straw for me. Not sure why it bothered me so much but that is what put me over the edge.


Probably because you knew that the picture of the welcome to ANYTOWN, USA population 2 was next , for me it was the lock box code photo on orders that had nothing to do with installing a lock box, you gave me the code on the WO, why do you need an f'ng picture of it, it isn't a contest to see if we can guess the right code


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

charge back said:


> Probably because you knew that the picture of the welcome to ANYTOWN, USA population 2 was next , for me it was the lock box code photo on orders that had nothing to do with installing a lock box, you gave me the code on the WO, why do you need an f'ng picture of it, it isn't a contest to see if we can guess the right code


It's getting even worse than that. I got a call back order from NFR the other day. Said they needed a photo of the tiny key code numbers stamped in the key. They actually expected me to drive 35 miles and take a pic of the key when they already had the lockbox, lockbox code, lockbox open with keys inside, and keys unlocking and opening the door.....none of which prove a damn thing.
Don't get me wrong, I think there's a lot of good decent people at NFR. However they need to grow a pair when Wells starts making ridiculous demands.


----------

